
Chickpeas threatened by extreme weather conditions and genetics - pontifk8r
https://vtdigger.org/2018/02/15/genetic-limits-threaten-chickpeas-globally-critical-food/
======
petecox
I've never tried growing them but apparently pulses are a good 'green manure'
in that the plants absorb beneficial nutrients that can be composted to
improve soil quality.

Are green-thumbs up to the task of preserving these heirloom varieties via
their vegie patch!?

